# Venice offshore; badass new tuna/wahoo video



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturday, February 12th marked our first trip offshore (charter, anyhow) since the oil spill. It's hard to convey what was going through my head as we headed offshore that first day. We were very anxious to see what the gulf had in store for us, as this was the prime time for big (180-200+ pound) tuna. Over the next few days, we put a pretty good hurting on the tuna, with no tuna less than 120 pounds. Wahoo bit pretty good as well; the big one in our video went 78 pounds. We still have some openings in March so check out our website and give us a call. Hope you guys enjoy the video; Aerosmith gets me super pumped! Now if I can just get these seas to calm down...

www.paradise-outfitters.com


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

woody,
Nice video, you skills are improving! Looks great! Love the logo too!

Amen on the weather!! It's killing me!

Robert


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet!!!!!! glad to see some tuna back on the lumps. :thumbup:


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Well said, and once again awesome video! If that dont fire you up your wood's wet!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Vid....Looks awesome brother!!!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job!!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Very Nice Video :thumbsup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks woody...cool video...


----------



## Cann do (May 19, 2010)

Nice...Sweet fish and video. Glad to see you and Hunter are back at it. Hoping to get down your way again soon.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome video brother, yall are crushin them over there!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Woody awesome video. I can't wait till I can get over there and do some fishing. Maybe even get in the water and spear something. 

Yall always slay the monsters and you'll be my first choice when I head over to Venice. Good luck on the upcoming weeks can't wait to see what else yall get.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome video Woody.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice work on the video Wood Man. Looking forward to fishing with you this season.


----------

